# Australian Study Requirement for 189 Visa



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi All

I know a few similar posts are floating around but PLEASE bear with me. I've rang DIAC several times and have received slightly varying responses each time so I thought I'd try getting advice elsewhere.

I have two postgraduate degrees (Master of Social Work and Graduate Diploma in Counselling) - both CRICOS-accredited, two-year programs, and completed here in Australia. However, I did get some credit exemptions for my recent masters due to my related degree in Counselling (I still finished my masters in 2 years though I was considered a part-time student for 1 semester). 

In this case, would I be able to claim 5 pts for the Aus study requirement (for either or both degrees)? (And I'd greatly appreciate if you can provide some reasoning to your answer in response to my specific circumstances! )

I actually have 65 pts already (of the needed 60 to get an invitation for the Skilled Independent Visa) so I don't necessarily have to claim the Aus study requirement in my EOI. But I'm unsure if that would be wise if I'm assessed later on that I do meet it? Would that backfire in any way - with regards to my visa application? 

Thanks A LOT to anyone who can give me some advice!


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

hi 

you can only get points for the occupation you choose,for instance if you choose your masters in information systems degree and apply as business analyst occupation you can only claim points for your MIS, regardless you have a PHD in some other field. This is linked to your skilled occupation list, you may have to choose the one related to the occupation on SOL list

Cheers
Josh


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

wats ur point breakdown? y would u skip the 5 pts for study reqs?


----------



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> wats ur point breakdown? y would u skip the 5 pts for study reqs?


Hi blak3

I've got 30 pts for age, 20 for English, 15 for qualifications. That's 65 pts in total. Add another 5 if I claim the Australian study req't. I'm hesitating to do that because I know that if I claim 70 pts in my EOI, and for some reason I'm assessed later on not to have met the study req't - which would bring me down to 65 instead - there's a chance they'll deny my PR. So I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

you need your assessment before applying...


----------



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

joshi90 said:


> hi
> 
> you can only get points for the occupation you choose,for instance if you choose your masters in information systems degree and apply as business analyst occupation you can only claim points for your MIS, regardless you have a PHD in some other field. This is linked to your skilled occupation list, you may have to choose the one related to the occupation on SOL list
> 
> ...


This is where it gets a little confusing for me. I've rang DIAC a few times just to check if they would give me a consistent answer. One time they told me my degrees need to be related to my nominated profession. Another time, it doesn't matter. And a couple other times, just varying answers. 

Is it ok for me to just forego the Australian study req't (even if it's highly likely I'm eligible) and just let them figure it out once I lodge my application?


----------



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> you need your assessment before applying...


Sorry, just to clarify - by assessed, I mean by my DIAC case officer once I've lodged my visa application. I already have my skills assessment from my profession's relevant authority.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

ahh ok that totally makes sense now. well it seems u got nthg to worry about. 

just wait for ur CO =)


----------



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> ahh ok that totally makes sense now. well it seems u got nthg to worry about.
> 
> just wait for ur CO =)


So ok for me to 'under'-claim pts? That's not gonna be an issue if DIAC assesses my case later on and figures I meet the Aus study req't though I didn't claim it?

Sorry, I can be a lil OC!! But thanks heaps!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

lol..everyone is OC when it comes to the visa. yeah its ok to underclaim..its overclaiming that gets you in hot waters


----------



## srine23 (Feb 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> lol..everyone is OC when it comes to the visa. yeah its ok to underclaim..its overclaiming that gets you in hot waters


Wise words. This visa app is doing my head in but thanks, that helps


----------



## sabi17 (Jun 15, 2015)

*confused with 2 yrs study requirement*

Hi !!i have the same problem here with 2 years study requirement.I studied in australia for 2yrs.i did my master of nursing 1 year and i did another master of science(dementia) and i was granted 2 exemptions for my 2nd degree as the subjects were same. Now do i meet 2 yrs study requirement to claim 5 points? Some of you have already applied for PR...so what was the result??Srine23 what happened in your case?your response will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I am having same problem here

I ve already applied my EOI for 190 (NSW) but only with 55 pts (+5pts of SS)

I am just about to finish my second study course here in Aus. Both are registered in cricos :

CRICOS Course Code:087923D
CRICOS Course Code:087847M


My doubt is if these 2 diploma would give me the right to claim 5 points for australian studies requirement... 

Is there anybody that could help me with this question please? 

I would appreciate.. thanks


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

It does as long as you match the orher requirements of Australian study.



guigaoh2o said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am having same problem here
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Guys, does anybody have any idea with proof on whether australian study requirement includes relevancy with nominated occupation too?


----------

